# 92 Case 580 super k transaxle fluid level



## redneck1 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a case 580 super k and was wondering how to check the fluid level in the transaxle. do i check it cold with engine off, or like cars do i check it hot with engine on 
thanks


----------

